# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  How often do you hold your BPs?

## PastelPython

I know ball pythons aren't a snake you can handle very often, especially after they eat. How often do you usually hold your ball python and for how long at a time?

----------


## jamesa2580

I handle all of mine at least once a week. I take them out when I'm doing my spot clean. I like to handle the juveniles a few times a week just to get them accustomed to being handled. 
As far as time of handling, with the young ones, typically 5-10 minutes, but with my big guys, I can leave them out for a bit. They are more laid back and are so used to being handled at this point that I think they actually look forward to it! 
I like to weigh them, measure them, and let them crawl around a bit. It's nice having them tolerant of it because people always want me to bring them out when they come over for a visit. It's nice knowing I'll have friendly snakes to share.

I hope that helps!

----------


## Alexandra V

First off, never handle any snake for at least 48 hours after feeding.

So, barring those 48 hours, I pretty much handle my ball every day that I can for maybe a max of about 20 minutes. I don't handle on feeding day or the two following days.

----------


## eracer

About the same.  48 hours after feeding I take him out and let him roam around me a bit.  Then every other day until feeding time again.

----------


## yeroc1982

I give all my snakes 3 days before handling after a feed, they seem to be more comfortable being held if I wait 3. After the 3 days, I handle mine at least once a day, or try to. I just picked up a super nippy JCP, so he is going to need some getting used to being handled, meanest little bugger Iv ever seen!!!

----------


## pinkeye714

i hold my girl every other day. mostly at night. you can tell she wants to come out. lately is been 30 -45 min i do not hold her feeding day. and she seems fine with the holding and has not missed a meal. my male i hold once a week. he is very shy

----------


## flatsix02

I have my girl out almost every day, sometimes for a short time, and other times for quite a while. I can usually tell when its time to put her back as she gets really ancy, haha.

----------


## mockwd

> I know ball pythons aren't a snake you can handle very often, especially after they eat. How often do you usually hold your ball python and for how long at a time?


I generally feed my ball pythons on a Wednesday and wait till the weekend to hold them.  I hold them around 15 minutes or longer depending on how they act and let them roam around on the floor supervised so they can "stretch out" sorta speak for about another 15 or so minutes.

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

I hold mine four days per week.  I do not hold them on feeding day or the following days.  My two like to be held.  They sit still as statues ( I think they fall asleep) on my hand, shoulder or wherever I put them.  I think I must be the perfect temperature for them.  Last night they each had about an hour sitting on my shoulder while I was online.  They do not like to be out during the day though, I think the light must hurt their eyes or something.  But at night, they love being out.

----------


## Strick

Same for me for feeding but I try to get him out as often as I can.  I think mine likes being out.  i put him on my shoulders and he just hangs out watching what I do like cleaning his cage changing the water or whatever.

----------


## mommanessy247

i hold my girl for 20 minutes 2 x's per week but NOT 
when she's in shed, 
during the 2 days after a meal or 
on feeding day. 
so for example, she ate today so i wont touch her til sunday and then i'll handle her again on wednesday. 
i try to keep a somewhat consistant schedule but i know it'll have to change if she goes into shed or doesnt eat right on feeding day or just seems a bit more cranky that particular day. i allow for flexibility but still try to remain as consistant as possible so she's not having to constantly adjust to new routines and stuff.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I try to get mine out every day when it's not around feeding day. Not terribly good at keeping track of how long they're out, usually depends on if they're agitated or if I have stuff to do. It's nice because they're very good with strangers and visitors  :Smile:  It's an individual thing though, my female doesn't feel comfortable staying out for more than 30 minutes or so, but my little mojave boy could be out for hours xD

----------


## omnibus2

1-2 times a week, waiting at least 2-3 days after feeding.
Fortunately I have other snakes so I can distribute the handling so any one doesn't get stressed

----------


## xFenrir

Except for two days after feeding, I have my girl out every day. She's never still and always trying to explore (she really wants to check out my floor and pouts 'cause I won't let her, haha) so it seems like she likes it. As soon as she starts trying to get under stuff I put her back in her tank though. If she's trying to hide then she probably wants to be home.  :Smile:

----------


## 'SiQ'

I have a table right near a book shelf that is connected to my desk. I think she goes from one to the other at least 20 times then she will ether wrap around my leg if its up on the table or end up on my lap. I def think she enjoys being let out to roam and check out what is going on

----------


## Monster Dodge

Probably like 3x a week. 2 days after feeding

----------


## Ohpleez

> Probably like 3x a week. 2 days after feeding


I hold them daily except the day after feeding....some like a couple days...most friends laugh when I tell them it depends on the snake .....We have 12 ball pythons and they are each individuals with a different personality....after you've had them whilr you know their likes and dislikes
...moods...etc....some are busy dome are quiet...nut they like to be held for a little bit at least every other day but I have one that will come out to socialize several times a day....keeps it fun!!!"
Can't tell you how hard it is to leave them alone after feeding!!!

----------


## CORBIN911

Hold a new 1 every day. Never have to worry bout waiting for feed because they all different some on 5 some in 7 and some on 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## myztic24

Hold ours every day

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------


## richiquick

All my bps are different so it depends in which one it is.I ha e one that is out everyday because I think she enjoys it and others a couple times a week and one that I try not to bother to much because he isn't a huge fan of it.I always have one out though lol!

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## jylesa

everyday except after feeding and on feeding day.

----------


## simplysalamander

I take mine out 2-3 times a week for anywhere between 15 and 35 minutes or so.  The room is always between 80 and 84 degrees so he's pretty comfy being out.

----------


## Buggidy

I see most of you choose not to handle for a period of time after feeding. Do you also move your snake to a different enclosure for feeding? If so, how do you get your snake back into their original enclosure after feeding without handling? 

I apologize for what might be a stupid question... I haven't yet acquired my BP so I'm doing all the research I can before I get one!

----------


## CORBIN911

> I see most of you choose not to handle for a period of time after feeding. Do you also move your snake to a different enclosure for feeding? If so, how do you get your snake back into their original enclosure after feeding without handling? 
> 
> I apologize for what might be a stupid question... I haven't yet acquired my BP so I'm doing all the research I can before I get one!


Well people that do move them after they've eaten and got it down gently take the snake out and place back in, they arnt letting it climb and use strength to hold its self and slip in between fingers, its a quick pick and plop back into cage. As for feeding in separate enclosures iv never done, but beyond the bitting reason" alot will do for live feeding to not get poop all over.

----------

